# Look at my painting!



## AVGanondorf (Oct 14, 2008)

http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?k8pkkv17wnxo

I hope everyone will like it. :gyroidtongue:    :gyroidgrin:     :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Tyler (Oct 14, 2008)

I always knew that's how Bul dressed.

You forgot his goatee or whatever. : P


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, nice painting!  
Yay for Mario Hat!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2008)

cute  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

Mario cap ftw

or should i say, Big Bro Cap


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats an awesome drawing. look at mine http://artpad.art.com/?kag5v5ygjn8
itz funny


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice one alot better then i could do myself


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 16, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Nice one alot better then i could do myself


Me? or him =P


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine: http://artpad.art.com/artpad/painter/


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 18, 2008)

wooo! good job. that was so entertaining. lol


----------



## Away236 (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, that WAS  good time-consumer...


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 23, 2008)

I felt like making one of my own, once i started, i couldnt stop


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2008)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 16 2008, 05:46:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its nice how it draw it for you. Very nice I always find it hard to draw stuff on a computer.


----------



## raider2338 (Nov 26, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 29, 2008)

huh interesting.........pretty cool


----------



## Link (Dec 29, 2008)

Wish I wasnt on the Wii...


----------



## Leonardo (Dec 29, 2008)

http://artpad.art.com/?kco11km59b8

That's mine


----------



## emoxskyy (Dec 29, 2008)

dis is mine.....
but its anime and ugly!

http://artpad.art.com/?kco1f3z1sb0


----------



## AC guy (Dec 29, 2008)

What an exsquisite master piece i must say Adrian


----------

